# HS928 Spring locations



## Terry Chaytor (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey,

I'm searching forum can't find the answer. I just replaced the right side transmission and in doing so I let go of the springs. I don't know where they go back. Can anyone supply a pic of what they look like?

Terry


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hopefully some of the honda heads will come along soon.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Terry Chaytor said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm searching forum can't find the answer. I just replaced the right side transmission and in doing so I let go of the springs. I don't know where they go back. Can anyone supply a pic of what they look like?
> 
> Terry


Do they go to the Height adjusting plate?


----------



## Terry Chaytor (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s the auger and drive clutch springs.. don’t know which ones and what springs go where


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Terry Chaytor said:


> It’s the auger and drive clutch springs.. don’t know which ones and what springs go where


Can you post a picture? I might have one apart tonight and can cross reference. If you are talking about the ones by the belts I believe the longer one is for the Auger, shorter is for the drive - but let me check on that.


----------



## Terry Chaytor (Jan 9, 2020)

Best pic I could get as I have it all back together but not sure if it’s right


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you can access the diagram from boats.net

click Honda-snowblower parts- ( your honda model )

then handlebars for top springs
tensioner arm for bottom springs

The Honda shop manual has a better picture , sizes of springs and placement. i took a picture. will be back soon.

here. goodluck.......here are length of springs . should help
tensioner roller spring 75mm
tensioner return spring 50.6mm

auger tensioner spring 82mm
auger return spring 60.9 mm


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the manual is worth its weight in gold. have saved me thousands of dollars.

buy it from honda power equipment site.


----------



## Terry Chaytor (Jan 9, 2020)

GREAT INFO!!! THANKS!!! This is exactly what I was looking for.. unfortunately I have the entire bucket off now to replace the auger bearing as that was busted as well.. I think I did put it back together properly but will use this great information to double check!!

I am going to buy the manual for sure.. I can see how it would save the time!!

Thanks again...

Terry


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Terry Chaytor said:


> GREAT INFO!!! THANKS!!! This is exactly what I was looking for.. unfortunately I have the entire bucket off now to replace the auger bearing as that was busted as well.. I think I did put it back together properly but will use this great information to double check!!
> 
> I am going to buy the manual for sure.. I can see how it would save the time!!
> 
> ...


you're welcome. actually it will be easier to install those springs back with bucket off. I'd also service the augers, that is clean out shafts , clean auger gearbox arms and anti seize grease everything.

if the holes on the augers where the shear pins go are elongated I would weld those holes up if you have a welder and redrill those holes. 

inspect side bearings and perhaps repack. they rarely need replacing . I am assuming you are replacing impeller bearing . also the auger belt if even slightly worn or cracks etc. the bucket has to be removed to replace auger belt but not the drive belt.

good luck. did you do the right side trannygearbox yourself? that's quite the job. what was replaced?

I always install a grease fitting on that box so i can pump infresh grease from time to time.


----------

